# Timer for 3ph 600v motor



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Here at the prison, err plant,


Wait till a year passes ........ your mind will be numb.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Can you just use a standard time clock and a contactor?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Heres what operates it now. There is another button setup on the opposite side of the wall behind the 4"sq box.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Like Dennis said, Standard timer to energize the contactor.


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

Do you still need the push buttons to work beside the "timer".


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

A contactor with two NO contacts. One in parallel with the start button and one in series with the stop button. Use an electronic time switch so power outages don't effect time of day. The TI034-3W AUBE,I use these for outside lighting controls, but they can be programed for any use.








Or this TI040


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Intermatic water heater timer feeds contactor. I am a bit surprised you had to ask this question.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Intermatic water heater timer feeds contactor. I am a bit surprised you had to ask this question.


Not my area of expertise. My initial thought was timer/contactor but always open to better/easier/cheaper ideas if there happen to be any that I wasn't thinking.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Intermatic water heater timer feeds contactor.


I hope he connects it line to line. :thumbsup:


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

If you simply parrallel the start button with the timeclock, the start circuit will be energized anytime the timeclock is energized. If someone hits the stop button while the timeclock is energized the motor will start again as soon as they release it. If it were me I would add a hand/off/auto switch to keep the two types of controls separated.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

If they don't want anything special all I'd do is put a timer across the start button, no need to get anymore complicated.


----------



## Handasee (Dec 18, 2009)

Do you have a picture of the inside of the control box?
I'm looking for a 600 to 120V control transformer.
You can't hook up a timer if the pushbuttons are fed 600 volts.
Older systems had 600 volt controls.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

The most simple way would be like everyone else has said and use a time clock in parallel with the start button. Depending on what it is I might add a maintained position stop button also.


----------

